# Vise



## ryanl (Oct 28, 2017)

I've been looking for a vise and wonder if anyone has any experience with the yost vise.










This vise seems very similar to the eclipse vise










and the lee valley










The yost vise is $80 cheaper than eclipse and $110 less than lee valley. Does the yost vise seem like a good choice and if not, what do you recommend?


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

I can't speak to the function of the vises, but Yost has fantastic customer service. Check my reviews for my experience with their clamps. I'd not hesitate for a second to buy from them.

I'd also recommend quick release vises for woodworking uses. After using a quick release, I find all non-quick release vises to be an incredible pain in the butt. I believe Yost makes a quick release vise as well.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

The vise in the picture is a quick release.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

I have the Yost 9". I haven't had it very long, but I am very happy with it so far. The quick-release works well.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

I just bought the 10 1/2" Lee Valley vise. Item C in the photo. $195 and got the free shipping deal.
I have bought quite a bit from Lee valley so kind of a go to trusted store for me. However, if I 
had seen the Yost vise while I was shopping I may have bought it. 
Amazon has the Yost 10" vise for $119.72. A $75.28 savings over the LV vise .
They pretty much look like the same vise too.
And Amazon has the free shipping deal.
DAMIT! I just wasted $75
http://www.leevalley.com/us/Wood/page.aspx?p=49980&cat=1,41659

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075TNRZ1N/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER#detail-bullets


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Buy the cheap one and hope for the best. Sometimes it works out sometimes not.

Lee Valley has excellent CS too


----------



## ryanl (Oct 28, 2017)

Think I'm going to pull the trigger on the 9" yost vise, $64 total. Seems like all the vises are very very similar.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

The yost quick release vise looks identical to the Shop Fox vise I bought a few years ago. I am very happy with it. I think a I paid about $70 for it so the Yost looks like a better price. I am sure ther are nicer vises out ther but this one works pretty well.


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

Yost is another "trigger release vice." The pawls inside the unlock mechanism are less robust than the "double twist" type and fail sooner especially if you really crank on them.
I have a 40 yr old Kendo that was a Japanese clone of the Jorgenson design. Twist type. still working.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

One thing that really becomes a pain over time is whether or not the stop will retract totally into the face of the vise.

Notice that the Eclipse has a shorter slot for the thumbscrew, which leads me to believe that the stop will not totally drop into the body. The Yost has a deeper slot, which looks like it will let the stop totally retract.

I have two, (can't remember the names), both rather cheap, and one does not retract totally and I find myself clipping it with items from time to time.


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

> Buy the cheap one and hope for the best. Sometimes it works out sometimes not.
> 
> Lee Valley has excellent CS too
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


I just ordered the 7" Yost for $39 on Amazon, I guess I will find out.


----------



## m30am (Sep 28, 2017)

wondering how you made out with the Yost ? I am presently in the same dilemma LV or the Yost from amazon


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

I haven't made the bench to put on yet, I just couldn't resist the price.


----------



## ryanl (Oct 28, 2017)

I too have yet to make the bench but the vise seems well made. The price was right $65. The yost 9" is now $142 on Amazon. Used a website camelcamelcamel to set a price alert.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

Tenessee, 
It might just be saw dust accumulating in the dog slot.
Ralph from "accidental woodworker" had the same problem wit a Lee Valley vise. 
But as he doesn't use the vise dog, he has put a bit of blue tape above it to prevent sawdust getting in the slot. No complaints since.


----------



## woodworm1962 (Feb 15, 2018)

Well a VICE I have always like is Drinking..

OH OH A VISE!

Never mind


----------

